# The 2009 Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge



## Zoom (25 Jan 2009)

17.1.09 Hills and Mills Audax 104km 1 point
24.1.09 Willy Warmer Audax 205km 2 points
7.2.09 "1066" DIY + calendar Audax 220km 2 points
15.2.09 Club Run to Abinger then Southwater and back 120km 1 point
21.2.09 Mad Jack Fuller's Audax 120km 1 point
8.3.09 Uppertea 200 Audax 209km 2 points
21.3.09 Paddington - Richmond Park- Cobham - Ewhurst- East Grinstead 100km 1 point
5.4.09 South Coast Super Sportive Audax 177km 1 point
10.4.09 DIY Fenland 200 Audax 233km 2 points
18.4.09 Hailsham Venta 300 Audax 300km 3 points
26.4.09 Club Run to Wiston 100km 1 point
2.5.09 Severn Across 400 Audax 407km 4 points
10.5.09 Hop Garden 200 Audax 208km 2 points
15.5.09 Sussex Corker route check 106 km 1 point
31.5.09 The Crown Audax 106km 1 point
6.6.09 Heart of the Shires Audax 215 km 2 points
10.6.09 Stockholm-Vingaker 177km 1 point
11.6.09 Vingaker-Motala 100 km 1 point
13.6.09 Vatternrundan 300 km 3 points
14.6.09 Motala-Vingaker 100km 1 point
15.6.09 Vingaker-Stockholm 180 km 1 point
19.6.09 Sussex Corker second half route check from Horsham 120km 1 point
1.7.09 Mid Sussex Hilly route check 108km 1 point
4.7.09 Kent Corners 200 202 km Audax 2 points
19.7.09 Ide Hill Grimpeur Audax 107km 1point
9.8.09 South Coast Sportive Audax 107km 1point
13.8.09 East Grinstead - Eastbourne (for airshow) and return 130km 1 point
14.8.09 Dave's Dover Dash 200 permanent Audax 214km 2 points
31.8.09 Invicta 100 (old Wrotham route) Audax 102 km 1 point
6.9.09 New Forest On and Offshore 203km Audax 203km 2 points
24.9.09 Anfractuous 200 Audax route check 207 km 2 points
27.9.09 Hengist's Hills Audax 103 km 1 point
4.10.09 WoW 200 Audax 207km 2 points
11.10.09 Horsham Cycling's Ashdown Challenge reliability trial 100km 1 point
17.10.09 Mid Sussex Hillier route check 147km 1 point
27.10.09 Hailsham-Liss 200 permanent Audax 210km 2 points
7.11.09 Upper Thames 200km Audax 213km 2 points
17.11.09 Buckbarn-Sutton Scotney perm Audax 201km 2 points
13.12.09 Mince Pies and Stollen Audax (Extended) 204km 2 points

Total 6163km 61 points


----------



## zzpza (25 Jan 2009)

is this the 2009 thread? i though this was the 2008 one...


----------



## itboffin (27 Jan 2009)

21/01/09....Marlborough....101km.....1 pt


----------



## zzpza (27 Jan 2009)

2009-01-17 Basingstoke North Loop 100.1km 1pt Photos
2009-02-22 All over the shop (west of Basingrad) 100.5km 1pt Photos
2009-03-28 Villages west of Basgrad 100.5km 1pt (NDE:2) Photos
2009-04-13 Basingrad-Bracknell-Bramley-Basingrad 101km 1pt (NDE:2) Photos
2009-05-03 Basingrad-Hamble Marina-Basingrad 128.6km 1pt (NDE:1) Photos
2009-05-09 Watership Down the Test 104k Audax + Ride home 125.4km 1pt

Total 656.1km 6pt


----------



## marinyork (30 Jan 2009)

29/01/2009 Sheffield Super Loop 62.39 miles=100.4km 1 point

15/02/2009 Sheffield Ladybower Baslow Bolsover Sheffield 62.87m = 101km = 1 pt

01/03/2009 CC York Ride 63 miles =101km =1pt

15/03/2009 Sheffield Eyam Flagg Ashford-in-the Water Sheffield extended 76.5 miles=123km = 1pt

21/03/2009 CC Peaks Ride 75 miles = 120km = 1pt

26/04/2009 CC East Yorkshire Hull-York-Selby-Hull 101miles=162km = 1pt

17/05/2009 Sheffield Ladybower Baslow Bolsover Sheffield 62.36m = 100km = 1 pt

14/06/2009 Sheffield Holmfirth Holme Moss Glossop Holmfirth Sheffield 87.58 miles = 140.9km = 1 pt

04/07/2009 Sheffield Doncaster Selby York Doncaster Sheffield 105.15 miles =169km =1pt


----------



## Haitch (30 Jan 2009)

18 January 112 km 1 point Am'foort Wijk Wageningen * Otterloo * Barneveld Am'foort
31 January 117 km 1 point Am'foort Wijk Scherpenzeel Woundenberg Am'foort
28 February 104 km 1 point Am'foort Wijk Amerongen Woudenberg Am'foort
21 March 103 km Amersfoort Amsterdam FOAM Amersfoort
1 April 151 km 1 point Amersfoort Almere Lelystad bit of the dyke and back
13 April 103 km 1 point Amersfoort Woudenberg Wageningen Nijmegen Ede
30 May 105 km 1 point Viliers Cerfontaine Gerpinnes Mettet Douche (
31 May 101 km 1 point Treigne (B) Givet (F) down the Meuse to Dinant and back.
20 June 132 km 1 point Amersfoort Wageningen Beuningen and back
28 June 129 km 1 point Amersfoort Huizen Putten Veluwe Voorthuizen Amersfoort
27 July 141 km 1 point Amersfoort Utrecht Alphen Amersfoort
3 August 112 km 1 point Blokhus (DK) Klitmoller
4 August 108 km 1 point Klitmoller Torsmunde
8 August 113 km 1 point Ringkoben Fano
11 August 106 km 1 point Mando Sylt (D)
13 August 123 km 1 point Husum Brokdorf
16 August 103 km 1 point Cuxhaven Jade
17 August 106 km 1 point Jade Harleseil
20 August 104 km 1 point Nordeney Leer
15 September 109 km 1 point Amersfoort Huizen Hardewijk Amersfoort

Total 2,282 km 20 points


p*nct*r*


----------



## itboffin (2 Feb 2009)

21/01/09....Marlborough....101km.....1 pt
01/02/09....HOTA.............110km.....1 pt

It was a cold day in hell 

17/03/09....Highclere........107km.....1 pt


----------



## jimboalee (4 May 2009)

I've started my 'Brevet 2000'.

20 x 100 km rides this summer.

They will consist of five Calendar events, some Midland Mesh and the rest DIY rides.

The DIY rides are based on a 'clock' system where I mark towns on a 30 mile radius around my home.
Intermediate 'proof' stops are nominated and as soon as I get clearance from the Midlands Organiser, I'm off.
I make sure the shortest road distance is around 105 - 115 km on ViaMichelin and Mapsource.

My Garmin Edge 605 leads the way on a 'Where to?' - 'Cities' basis. (Topo GB).
[fancy Upper Snodsbury being a 'City'??].

I aim for 20 kmh - Very leisurely, even against that 15 mph breeze on Friday. A five hour pleasure trip.

PS. less than 200 kCals per hour.


----------



## levad (27 Jun 2009)

Done my first ride over 100km

27/06/09
Witney - Bampton - Buckland _ Denchworth - Letcombe Regis - Lambourn - Ashbury - Shrivenham - Coleshill - Lechlade - Clanfield - Bampton - Witney

105km 3hrs 46mins

05/07/09 - Wantage Sportive - 140K - 5hrs40Min


----------



## Greenbank (11 Aug 2009)

Jan 31st. Willy Warmer 200km Audax. Chalfont St Peter, Pangbourne, Hungerford, Winnersh, Chalfton St Peter. 205km. 2 points.

Feb 28th. DIY 200 Audax including Brazier's Run 100km Audax. Putney, Cheshunt, Henham, 100km of can't really remember, Henham, Cheshunt, Putney. 250km. 2 points.

Mar 15th. DIY 300 Audax. Putney, Cheshunt, Gamlingay, Bourne, Lincoln, Thorne. 320km 3 points.

Mar 16th. DIY 200 Audax. Thorne, Howden, Coxwold, Thirsk, Scotch Corner, Barndard Castle, Alston. 220km. 2 points.

Mar 17th. DIY 200 Audax. Alston, Brampton, Longtown, Canonbie, Langholm, Eskdalemuir, Innerleithen, Dalkeith, North Berwick. 205km. 2 points.

Mar 28th. The Dean 300 Audax. Oxford, Stow-In-The-Wold, Newent, Chepstow, Malmesbury, Membury Services, Oxford, Wheatley Travelodge. 321km. 3 points.

Apr 25th. The Elenith 300 Audax. Wolverley (nr Kidderminster), Shobdon, Builth Wells, Devil's Staircase, Tregaron, Ysbyty Ystwyth, Rhayader, Kington, Kingsland, Leysters, Tenbury Wells, Wolverley. 305km 3 points.

May 16th. Bryan Chapman 600 Audax. Chepstow, Bronllys, Builth Wells, Rhayader, Tre'r Doll/Machynlleth, Dolgellau, Barmouth, Harlech, Penrhyndeudraeth, Beddgelert, Menai, Betws-y-Coed, Trawsfynydd, Dolgellau, Aberhafesp, Knighton, Weobley, Monmouth, St Arvans, Chepstow. 619km. 6 points.

Jun 27th. Midlander Super Grimpeur 300km Audax. Sutton Coldfield, Ashbourne, Edale, Holmfirth, Glossop, Kettleshulme, Longnor, Uttoxeter, Sutton Coldfield. 300km. 3 points.

Jul 4th. DIY 400 Audax inc Dun Run. Dorking, Box Hill, Hackney, Sudbury, Dunwich, Sudbury, Hackney, Putney. 405km.

Jul 26th. London-Edinburgh-London 1400km Audax. Cheshunt, Gamlingay, Thurlby, Washingborough, Wragby, Thorne, Coxwold, Middleton Tyas, Alston, Eskdalemuir, Traquair, Dalkeith, Traquair, Eskdalemuir, Alston, Middleton Tyas, Coxwold, Thorne, Washingborough, Thurlby, Gamlingay, Cheshunt. 1405km. 14 points.

Only looking at a 200km ride in August. 

P.S. If the above looks daunting then bear in mind that it all started with a London -> Cambridge 100km ride (I started from SW London) that I barely managed to finish. It's that ride that spurred me on to get properly fit and ride more. Look what insanity it brings...


----------

